# Space walk live NOW



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://iss.astroviewer.net/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Eagle too


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I expected Trump to appear as we all know how great he is....

sadly,yet another thing he has not managed (yet), maybe we should suggest that he is the first President to visit space?

I will give 1€ towards a ticket up......

there you see, such generosity, his Presidency could then justifiably claim to be "out of this world"

Dave

PS How did they get the orchestra up there and playing in a vacuum?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they had Barry up there composing, or is it decomposing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oooh a live space walk! Will the Clangers appear? The Soup Dragon and Froglets are my favourites.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here. Have a look at the controlable Abbey Road camera. There are nearly always four nuggets doing the classic Beatles pose on the crossing and holding up the traffic

http://www.abbeyroad.com/crossing?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Or Voyeur Cam! 

Theres a girl wandering about in her knickers right now! 

http://www.reallifecam.com/en/view/03_1


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry Barry your link is not working, maybe someone has taken them off......... (the link before your mind goes down to the sewer....)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Working for me Dave, She is sat on the sofa now eating a Banana

This was earlier, I took a snap shot.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IF you do get in for Gods sake dont click on Nelly and Bogdans living room. At it like rabbits!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> sorry Barry your link is not working, maybe someone has taken them off......... (the link before your mind goes down to the sewer....)


I bet you owt you like it's a stupid trick link, he's done it before so I didn't click it, I'll leave that to you dirty old men.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that you sat at the computer tweeking again?

Thankfully it obviously does not get opened in foreign parts.....

at this point do I say I was referring to the Abbey Road one? 'cos that is very slow to load as it is HD, but I bet it is a nightmare to drive across as everyone will want to stop and pose.....

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is worse than watching paint dry.
Where did the dog come from


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They´ve still got a blinkin Christmas tree and stuff.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I bet you owt you like it's a stupid trick link, he's done it before so I didn't click it, I'll leave that to you dirty old men.


Nope! I kid you not. Nothing to do with me. I just found it on the tinterweb. Nelly is having a (well earned) lie down now on the sofa. 

Abbey road works fine from here Dave. If you zoom out you might get a clearer picture


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this for a great realistic TV image..... (not for the faint hearted.....), great TV prank....






Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant trailer.


----------

